# Über den Felbertauern



## Monte Rosa (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich möchte mit dem Bike über den Felbertauern: vom Tauernhaus Spital - St. Pöltner Hütte und nach Matreier Tauernhaus hinunter.
Kann mir bitte jemand etwas über die Route sagen; wie ist es hinauf: schieben, tragen... Schotter...ausgesetzt usw...
wie geht es hinunter.. kann man fahren... Ich habe etwas von einer neuen MTB-Route gehört. Gibt es die schon?
Wer kennt die Strecke und gibt seine / ihre Erfahrung, Streckenbeschreibung an mich weiter?
Danke im Voraus!
Grüße Monte Rosa


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juni 2006)

Zum Felbertauern gab es nach der Transalp-Challenge einiges hier zu Lesen. Musst du mal suchen. Diese Informationen sind natürlich schon betagter.
Der wirklich aktuelleste Stand würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (12. Juni 2006)

www.nobrakes.de


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juni 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> www.nobrakes.de


Bist ja heute sehr gesprächig, Carsten. Aber ich weiß ja, der Nachwuchs benötigt viel Zeit 

Danke für den Link. Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass Helmut dort entlang ist. Nur leider war das auch im letzten Jahr. Also keine aktuellen Infos ...

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Carsten (12. Juni 2006)

ich muß mir ab und zu halt mal kurz fassen...


----------



## Monte Rosa (13. Juni 2006)

... ich hab schon gestöbert und die Threads über den Transalp-Challenge gelesen. Man bekommt einen ersten Eindruck, aber ich fand's dann doch emotional sehr aufgeladen  (was verständlich ist) und letztlich für eine Planung wenig zielführend. Ein paar sachliche Angaben zur Route wären mir lieber!
Aber Danke für eure Antworten
Monte Rosa


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch schon durch den Felbertauern. Wenn du Glück hast (wie wir) und dich jemand samt Fahrrad mitnehmen kann, erspart man sich die saftige Shuttle-Gebühr. Das ist aber allerhöchstens eine Schlechtwetteralternative.


----------



## MathiasM (13. Juni 2006)

Hi Monte Rosa,
Glueckwunsch zur Entscheidung, ueber den Felbertauern zu fahren/gehen. Ein grossartiger Uebergang fuer geuebte Alpinradler! 


> aber ich fand's dann doch emotional sehr aufgeladen


deshalb radeln wir doch in den Bergen 

Emotion die wir erfahren haben: Nach wirklich anstrengender Etappe mit Tragen und Zerren hoch zur St. Poeltener Huette haben wir den Felbertauern als wirklich eindrucksvollen hochalpinen Uebergang erlebt. Die St. Poeltener Huette ist ein grossartiger Uebernachtungsplatz und Huettenwirt Helmut Strohmaier mit seiner speziellen Ausstrahlung ist eine besonders bemerkenswerte Begegnung. Ich habe versucht, diese emotionale Erfahrung und das was es am Felbertauern zun sehen und zu entdecken gibt auf meiner HP zu beschreiben (s. unten "Alpines Radln", 2003, Tag 3). Viel Spass bei der Vorplanung.

Emotionen zu denen ich nichts sagen kann: Transalp-Rennen - dies ist glaube ich wohl nicht so meine Welt.

- ae und ue mit britischer Tastatur, Gruesse aus Schottland


----------



## Monte Rosa (14. Juni 2006)

..danke euch sehr! 
Das ist super Mathias, die Beschreibung, dritter Tag!
Wir möchten weiter nach Friaul... Tagliamento... mal sehen was draus wird!
Servus
Monte Rosa


----------



## MathiasM (14. Juni 2006)

Danke fuer Dein Lob, Monte Rosa.

Noch ein Kommentar zur St. Poeltener Huette  nur weil ich gehoert habe, dass jemand mit dem gebotenen Komfort (keine Dusche und so) unzufrieden war:
St. Poeltener Huette ist eine hochalpine Huette. Es gibt keine Versorgung per Lift oder Jeeptrack. Zweimal im Jahr wird die Huette per Hubschrauberflug versorgt, alles andere schleppt entweder der Wirt im Rucksack hoch oder gibt es halt nicht. Deshalb Trockenfutter und kein Brennstoff fuer Heizung oder Warmwasser!

Wer so etwas erwartet (und schon der Blick in die Wanderkarte zeigt wie es ist: kein Fahrweg, kein Materiallift) findet eine Huette als schuetzende Oase in den hier so rauhen Tauern. Findet sauberen und freundlichen Schlafplatz, kann sich (kalt) mit seinem Waschlappen waschen und bekommt einen Teller einfache Suppe oder aehnliches. Wer also seinen Wohlstands- und Versorgungsanspruch entsprechend zurueckschraubt, kann dieses bizarre Spannungsfeld der trotzigen Huette im Felbertauernpass gegenueber den Hauptverkehrsadern Felbertauerntunnel und Grossglocker erleben. Wer hoehere Komfortansprueche hat sollte evtl. in Erwaegung ziehen, den Felbertauern an einem Tag zu ueberschreiten und im Tal zu uebernachten. 

Hoffentlich klar: Felbertauern ist ein hochalpiner Uebergang. Das ist ne andere Nummer als irgendwelche Almwege. Aber wer sich hier im Forum bewegt, dem ist das hoffentlich sowieso klar.


----------



## RICO (16. Juni 2006)

Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal da rüber, bei der Serac Joe Route nach Venedig, die Beschreibung findest Du in seinem Alpencross Buch oder bei der MoutainBike Seite. Der Weg ist eigentlich ziemlich easy, war auch mein leichtester Alpencross. Man fährt vom Tauernhaus Spital (superschöne Unterkunft) auf einer Bergwerkstraße hoch. Ich setze hier mal meine Tagesaufzeichnung von damals rein, die Orginalbeschreibung darf ich ja hier nicht posten:

_Zum Glück war das Wetter den ganzen Tag super. Die Auffahrt zum Bergwerk geht erst über Asphalt und dann über Almwiesenweg in Serpentienen bis auf 2000m in mäßiger Steigung. Habe eine gute Stunde gebraucht. Haben dann erst nach 2 mal verlaufen auf den 917 Weg gefunden der nahe der Hochspannung verläuft. Man muß sich Richtung Wasserfall beim 917 Weg orientieren. Pfadspuren sind eigentlich nicht zu erkennen eher Pfade der Weidetiere die aber überall hinführen. Nicht so exponiert wie beschrieben. Bei schlechter Sicht dürfte findet man den Weg eher nicht. Dann über den Bach (Brücke bei 2000m) und dann beginnt der anstrengende Aufstieg mit 100min Plackerei über ein langes Felsband zur St.Pöltener Hütte. Ich habe dafür 70 min gebraucht und dann noch über eine Stunde auf Peter gewartet(lecker Kaiserschmarrn gegessen). Runter kann man auch nicht mehr wie 1 Km fahren dann bis Außergeschlöß auf felsigem Trail mit wenigen Fahrmöglichkeiten schieben und heben. Hier wieder 30 min auf Peter gewartet. Wir sind dann nur noch bis zum Matreier Tauernhaus gefahren da Peter totol fertig war und es schon 18.30 Uhr  war. Die Regensburger Gruppe hatte sich die Plackerei mit den Bikes gespart und diese mit dem Taxi vom Matreier Tauernhaus abholen lassen und war dann über den Klettersteig die Tour gegangen. Tacho 24,46Km 3h04 7,98DS 1669 hm ._

Der Klettersteig geht auf der rechten Talseite hoch, immer unter der Hochspannungsleitung, geht aber eher nicht mit Bike. Der Bergwerksweg ist auf der linken Talseite, ich meine hier immer talaufwärts gesehen. Peter habe ich eine Woche vorher über das damalige BIKE Forum kennengelernt und wir haben uns auf gut Glück am Startpunkt der Tour getroffen. Ich hatte eine Woche frei und Peter hat die Tour vorgeschlagen. Peter hat nach der obrigen Etappe abgebrochen und ich bin mit einer anderen Gruppe weitergefahren. 
RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monte Rosa (16. Juni 2006)

Hi RICO,
danke für die Beschreibung!
Langsam bekomme ich ein Bild von dem was mich dort erwartet
Monte Rosa


----------



## erider (18. Juni 2006)

Schöner, einsamer Übergang, wenn man nicht gerade auf die Transalp-Challenge trifft. Als ich vor 2 Jahren (Anfang August) die Tour gemacht habe, habe ich vom Tauernhaus-Spital aus ab dem Hintersee bis kurz vor der Hütte keinen Menschen mehr gesehen. Man fährt zunächst die alte Bergwerkstraße (am Anfang Asphalt, später fester Schotter und Wiese) bis zu deren Ende auf ca. 1950 (?) m hoch, die geht dann in einen kurzen Weg zwischen dicken Steinblöcken über, man klettert über einen Zaun, und muß dann eine ziemlich steile Wiese queren, wo es nicht naß sein sollte, sonst kann man schön wegrutschen. Aber gefährlich ist das nicht! Dann kommt man auf ein langes Almstück, das man auf der Höhenlinie quert, bis man wieder auf den üblichen 917-Weg zur St. Pöltener Hütte trifft. Das letzte Stück ist ziemlich steil, muß man überwiegend schieben, vor 2 Jahren hatte ich noch mehrere lange Altschneefelder zu queren. Von der Hütte abwärts gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, ich bin über die rechte Variante runter, da ist ab der Kreuzung nicht viel sinnvoll zu fahren, wenn man nicht Hans Rey heißt. Der Übergang ist mit tollen Venedigerblicken gespickt, das einzige Manko ist die verdammte Hochspannungsleitung, die über den Felbertauern geht.

Schöne Fahrt!

erider


----------



## Monte Rosa (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Erider!
...danke für diese detailierte Beschreibung. Ich bin noch immer unschlüssig, ob ich oben rüber soll oder per Shuttle einfach durch das Tunnel fahre... so wie du das beschreibst lohnt es sich wohl doch, das Bike hoch zu schleppen!
Monte Rosa


----------



## erider (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Monte Rosa,
ich würde über den FT rüberfahren, denn das ist einer der imposantesten und einsamsten Übergänge über den Hauptkamm - und ich kenne die meisten. Außerdem kann man bis auf ca. 2000 fahren, das ist auch nicht immer der Fall.
erider


----------



## Andy 013 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Monte Rosa,

wann geht´s über den Felber Tauern??
Ich bin die 2. Woche im August auf der selben Strecke
unterwegs. Komme von der Wildkogelhütte und weiter
Richtung Cortina. Den Übergang sollte man einfach mal
gemacht haben  

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## Monte Rosa (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Erider, hallo Andy
wird wohl Anfang September werden; ich hoffe der Sommer hält so lange durch...
Ist mein erster Transalp... freu mich schon riesig drauf. 
Gruß Monte Rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. Juli 2006)

Nachdem ich nun auch auf irgendeiner Webseite gelesen habe, dass Osttirol plant, den Felbertauern als Mountainbikeroute herzurichten, habe ich beim Matreier Tauernhaus angefragt, ob der Weg bereits verbessert wurde. Dort wusste man aber nicht, ob diesbezüglich etwas geschehen ist. 
Vielleicht frage ich nochmal beim Tourismusbüro ...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Monte Rosa (6. Juli 2006)

...ich hab bei Tirol schon angefragt und warte noch immer auf Antwort. Ist jetzt vier Wochen her. Habe aber diesen Link gefunden:
http://www.tirol.com/wirtschaft/osttirol/37850/index.do
Daraus geht hervor, dass ein Teilstück im Süden des F T noch nicht fertig ist...
Monte Rosa


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2006)

Monte Rosa schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab bei Tirol schon angefragt und warte noch immer auf Antwort. Ist jetzt vier Wochen her. Habe aber diesen Link gefunden:
> http://www.tirol.com/wirtschaft/osttirol/37850/index.do
> Daraus geht hervor, dass ein Teilstück im Süden des F T noch nicht fertig ist...
> Monte Rosa


Das ist exakt die Seite, auf die ich auch gestoßen war.
Ich wüsste gerne, was mit dem "Teilstück" gemeint ist. Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass noch gar nix gemacht wurde. Vielleicht frage ich mal telefonisch beim tourismusverband nach.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2006)

So, ich habe mit dem Tourismusbüro in Matrei gesprochen. Die wissen nichts von einer (geplanten) Mountainbikeroute. Vielleicht verstehen sie auch etwas anderes darunter, als ich. Ich habe jedenfalls mal den Link zu obigem Artikel weitergegeben.
Für dieses Jahr heißt das für mich, dass der Zustand des Weges nicht verbessert wurde.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Monte Rosa (11. Juli 2006)

... bestenfalls wird es wohl erst nächtes Jahr klappen! 
Grüße M R


----------



## Andy 013 (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

die neue ,,Bike - Route ,, über den Felber Tauern wird es laut Touri Info
von Mittersill und Matrei nicht geben. War nur so ein Gerücht, dass bei der
letztjährigen Transalp verbreitet wurde. Mein Alpencross endete letzte Woche genau dort. 
Übergang über den Felber Tauern war zu riskant bei den Wetterverhältnissen  .

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## dede (18. August 2006)

Es handelt sich dabei um ein Teilstück (!) des gesamten Trails runter nach Osttirol, der im oberen Abschnitt eigentlich kaum mit größeren Schwierigkeiten aufwartet ! Das besagte Stück führt dann zuletzt ziemlich steil und teilweise etwas verblockt und durch feuchte Wiesen => oftmals schlammig in den Talgrund und ist doch recht anspruchsvoll (gute Fahrtechniker werden allerdings auch dort nicht besonders viel schieben müssen, v.a. wenn einem kein Druck seitens eines Rennens im Nacken hängt ! Alle anderen sollten sich auf 10-20 Minuten nicht unbedingt angenehmes Abwärts(!)Schieben einstellen...). Insgesamt würd ich sagen, daß der Übergang nicht recht viel schwieriger als der Krimmler Tauern oder die Birnlücke ist, aber auf der TAC hat es wohl auch einige (Straßen ?)Fahrer gegeben, die für den gesamten Übergang (Bergwerk bis Mündung in fahrbare Straße in Osttirol/Tauernalm) so um die 5 Stunden benötigten => wer sich im Hochgebirge nicht wirklich auskennt und die Wetterverhältnisse einschätzen kann bzw. körperliche Zweifel hegt, der sollte die Finger vom FT lassen. 
Vielleicht ein bißchen Hintergrundinfo, v.a. wenn du ins Friaul runterfährst: Der FT war früher einer der Hauptübergänge der Säumer, die ihre Saum (=1 genau vordefinierte "Tragetiereinheit") von Nord nach Süd (hauptsächlich Salz gegen Wein und "Katzl'n", daher auch der etwas abschätzige Begriff "Katz'lmacher" für die Italiener !!!) und wieder zurück getragen haben und damit den ärmlichen Bergbauern ein wenig Handelsverdienste ermöglichten..........(falls es irgendwen interessieren sollte)))


----------



## dede (18. August 2006)

Anscheinend interessiert es doc hmehr Leute als ich gedacht hatte. Deshalb hier nochmal ein Link zum Thema:

http://www.matreier-tauernhaus.at/Saumhandel.pdf#search="säumer felbertauern"


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2006)

Andy 013 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Mein Alpencross endete letzte Woche genau dort.
> Übergang über den Felber Tauern war zu riskant bei den Wetterverhältnissen  .


Ich will noch mal erwähnen, dass man sich in so einer Situation auch durch den Tunnel fahren lassen kann. Das habe im Juni 1997 gemacht, bei vielleicht ähnlichen Wetterverhältnissen wie in diesem August. Immer noch besser, als eine Tour abzubrechen.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Monte Rosa (22. August 2006)

... das sind Neuigkeiten! Danke sehr! Es hat bereits runter geschneit... ich werde wohl durch den Tunnel shutteln. Im Süden wird's wärmer und hoffentlich trockener.. zu Hause bleib ich nicht! im Augenblick schüttet es aus allen Rohren! 
Zum trübsinnig werden!
M R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

